# Louisville Border Patrol seizes illegal 167 pounds of testosterone, steroids worth $6



## MR. BMJ (Jun 18, 2021)

Louisville Border Patrol seizes illegal 167 pounds of testosterone, steroids worth $69K

https://www.foxnews.com/us/louisvil...167-pounds-of-testosterone-steroids-worth-69k


----------



## squatster (Jun 19, 2021)

Who do we have out of there?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 24, 2021)

squatster said:


> Who do we have out of there?



Story says they were destined to NY...


----------



## squatster (Jun 24, 2021)

Wonder how many bottles 1 lbs. would make


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

I was surprised they were realistic about the value.


----------



## matsuo munefusa (Oct 9, 2021)

squatster said:


> Wonder how many bottles 1 lbs. would make



not as much as it sounds. At 250mg/ml and 10ml vials it would make approximately 181 vials.


----------

